# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Vanhat reittikartat

## juhotyyppi

Onko kellään suurempia kokoelmia vanhoja bussien linjakarttoja kovalevyllä? Olisi kovin mielenkiintoista päästä näkemään niitä. Ja tietty jos tällainen lanka on jo jossain, niin tän viestin voi siirtää sinne.

----------


## samulih

http://jlf.fi/f12/1392-helsingin-esp...ja/index6.html

----------

